# ScooterCaffe South London



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

View attachment 3271
View attachment 3272
View attachment 3273
View attachment 3274
View attachment 3275
If like me you have been reading The London Coffee Guide 2013 you may have come across Scooter café on page 118 which is situated in South London. I decided after work yesterday to visit this place purely to see the vintage 1957 Faema machine which the book claims they have. A short walk from Lambeth North station on the Bakerloo line it was easy to find. The place itself is described as being retro. Perhaps I'm being a bit of a snob but I found the place reminded me of a second-hand shop. It had a few La pavonis on shelf's as well as other memorabilia. The ceiling last see a lick of paint when the claimed 1957 Faema was manufactured and I felt like I needed a good scrub down with a wire brush when I left. I asked where the Faema was and was told "That broke down a year ago so we got the Gaggia in" I suppose the vintage grinder is a plus. oh well trip wasted. I did manage a double espresso followed by a small cappa but didn't enjoy. (cant seem to straighten those pictures. Sorry)


----------

